# Preventive Counseling/Skin Cancer Screening



## dballard2004 (Jun 28, 2010)

Would this qualify for preventive counseling?

We have various Dermatologists come in to examine an employee's skin and make a determination whether a referral is warranted for routine monitoring or biopsy of suspicious lesions.  They also briefly educate about skin health when appropriate.

There is no CC and the history is limited to past sun exposure, sunburns as well as personal and family history for skin cancer.

We have been using the following – V76.43 and 99401 as the CPT code.  Is the 99401 correct since this is a counseling code and the screen is actually an exam?

Thanks.


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 30, 2010)

Any takers?


----------



## dballard2004 (Jul 1, 2010)

Any opinions?


----------

